# HR20 post 0x145 HDMI issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We have not done this for a while... and I have not seen a MASSIVE amount of HDMI issues reported (like there was in the past).

But I want to put this out there (and hopefully for the last time), a dedicated "asking for input" on your HDMI connections.

*PLEASE:* only post in this thread if you have a problem. I don't want to see any "mine is working fine" type posts

I need the following information:

The problem you are having
When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list); 
Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)
If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)
Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have not done this for a while... and I have not seen a MASSIVE amount of HDMI issues reported (like there was in the past).
> 
> But I want to put this out there (and hopefully for the last time), a dedicated "asking for input" on your HDMI connections.
> 
> ...


Earl,

Do you consider the lack of display during the bootstrap SW loading to be an HDMI issue that should be reported or just those that occur once the system is booted and operational?

Bob


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

azarby said:


> Earl,
> 
> Do you consider the lack of display during the bootstrap SW loading to be an HDMI issue that should be reported or just those that occur once the system is booted and operational?
> 
> Bob


That is usually because the initial boot screens are 480i. Not all TV's allow a 480i signal over HDMI. So it's not a bug with HDMI in this case.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

azarby said:


> Earl,
> 
> Do you consider the lack of display during the bootstrap SW loading to be an HDMI issue that should be reported or just those that occur once the system is booted and operational?
> 
> Bob


No, that would not be considered an issue... as there are some HDMI configurations, that won't display until the HDMI segment of the OS is initilized.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, that would not be considered an issue... as there are some HDMI configurations, that won't display until the HDMI segment of the OS is initilized.


Ok, I'll go along with that. The only reason I asked is that sometimes it dsiplays ( 15%), but most of the ime it doesn't.

Bob


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just added a poll to this thread, so we can get an idea of how many people have read it. (so we can kinda track the number of people NOT having problems, without flooding the thread).


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Having signficant problems with HDMI connected to the RCA's DVI. The Olevia HDMI to HDMI is running better than I have ever seen it.

The problem you are having
>> Picture has a blueish hue to it all - like you were looking at it through blue glass. And the yellows are all green.

When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
>> First saw it this morning following forcing 0145 last night. Was about to change SVideo outputs from DVD to TV and checked to make sure the download completed last night before making the change.

What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
RBR'd, unplugged both TV and HR20. Checked cable seating on both ends. Tested via Svideo (which is fine). Just powered down everything and hooked up the HR20 to the RCA via Component cables. Same thing as HDMI. Blue overlay over everything, yellows are green. Shut down everything again, and hooked up Samsung Upconvert DVD player to RCA via HDMI. Works perfectly. Then hooked up Samsung DVD via Component. Also works perfectly.

HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list);
Monster HDMI - DVI converter, Monster Gold series DVI cable to TV.

Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)
RCA Scenium 52". Sorry, can't find firmware info in or on it anywhere.

If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)
>> No other hardware. Cabling goes directly from the AT9 to the Zinwell WB68 multiswitch to the HR20. Total cable lengths less than 35'

Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue
This HR20 lost configuration settings following the download. It was set back to a 4:3 TV, Native was turned back on (had been off and at 720p) and the Guide was back to 2-button. Also, had to reinitiate the Miscellaneous Options menu to reinstate 1-button Guide and turn off animations again. 

>> Will try re-forcing 0145 tonight. And will also try switching HR20s as the other one is working great via HDMI-HDMI.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Posted in issues thread..
The problem you are having:
Getting double "pillar box" on SD channels.. as if the hr20 added pillars to make a 16:9 screen and the forgot to tel tv, then tv added another set.

When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software):
141.. never had a problem before..

What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
had to turn off 480p

HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list):
HDMI all the way, optical to onkyo reciever

Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV):
see sig.

If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible):
Gefen 4x1 hdmi switch

Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue:
If I set tv to "smart stretch" it will fix it, but that has to be done every power up..
Was running 480p/720p with native on, now have to run 720p native on..


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Screen still shifted to the left.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*TV Information: *I have an LG-TV, model # 42PX4D. Can not determine firmware version. My TV supports 480p, 720i, 720p, and 108i. (This LG mode does not support 480i.)

*HR20 Information: *HR20-700 running 0x145 is connected directly to TV's HDMI port. My HR20 is set to output NATIVE=ON.

*Issue: Frozen image after extended idle time.*

I never put HR20 into standby. After leaving HR20 idle on an MPEG4 channels over 16 hours (stop using at 11 PM, don't use again until 4 PM next day), when turning on the TV the image from the HR20 is frozen with severe pixelation and there is no audio. Info does not display channel info nor can I see the buffer progress bar. However, the HR20 is still responsive, and I can press channel up or down to restore image and audio on a new channel, and when I return to the same channel that was "frozen", all is fine.

I have not tried to use component connections but the next time it is frozen, I will try that before changing channels.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

The only HDMI problem I was having was audio thru the TV. I have a Samsung S5053 and 2 firmware releases ago the problem was fixed. During the last release had no sound at all, Sound via a/v receiver worked fine and always has it was HR-20 to TV via HDMI cable had audio problem. With the 0x145 so far all is well. Have had TV or for a few hours now and no audio problems " Knock on wood" !!!. Have been lucky video wise never had a problem there, once again " Knock on Wood" . 
My problem seemed to be directly related to firmware releases, one time it would work and along comes different CE and had problems again. I did all of the RBR`s un-plugging the HR20, as well as the HDMI cable from both TV and Sat box. Firmware updates/changes are the only times I had success or failure. As I said right now things are working great !!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue

>> Will try re-forcing 0145 tonight. And will also try switching HR20s as the other one is working great via HDMI-HDMI.[/quote]

Update - I reforced 0145 last night. No change in HDMI, still blue and green overlayed. It also reset the same values again - TV reset to 4:3, turned back on Native, back to 2-button Guide and animations were back on. I did not have to reinitiate the Miscellaneous Options menu this time, however - it came up with Menu-Info (it didn't yesterday and I had to reinitiate it with the search again).

My other HR20 continues to work pristinely. No issues, great picture. I turned CID notifications back on and they seem to be working perfectly as well. I will swap HR20s tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## EppyGA (Dec 17, 2006)

When I came home yesterday (3/30) my wife had Music playing with the TV turned off. I turned the TV on and the TV gave me a No Signal banner. I picked up the remote and tried to change channels to see if that would kick things in. Short story is the HR20 was locked up and totally unresponsive to remote input. I did an RBR and got things working again. I did notice that I did not see any picture until I was about 15% of the way through step 1 in the boot process.

Not sure what this really indicates.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

* The problem you are having
Totally blank screen and no audio
* When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
Has been installed for 2 weeks. On the first day screen went blank after the first upgrade to 13e
* What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
Called tech support. they said it was incompatibility and would be fixed in some future release of firmware
* HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list);
It is straight HDMI->HDMI
* Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)
Panasonic TH42PX6U costco's version of the TX42PX60U
* If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)
No switching
* Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue
I'm concerned this is a hardware issue since it worked for a little while and then failed and want to be sure it's resolved before the 90 day warranty expires.


----------



## dkrat (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had the same problem as below for the last two days. Never exprienced it before.

HDMI-HDMI, no switcher
Sony 50" SXRD KDS-50A2000
I switched from pillar box to stretch, and it works OK (now only one set of pillar bars), but that limits the banners and other Directv menus to the 4:3 area



houskamp said:


> Posted in issues thread..
> The problem you are having:
> Getting double "pillar box" on SD channels.. as if the hr20 added pillars to make a 16:9 screen and the forgot to tel tv, then tv added another set.
> 
> ...


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

145 arrived to me @ 4:46 AM

I have a JVC PD-42WX84 42” PLASMA 

Woke up this morning and checked my playlist, then watched a DVD.

When the DVD, "Yes - Live In Montreaux", finished I tried to get the NBA on ESPN

Box would not power up - either with remote or box button.

Tried a RBR as I heard the drive spinning, no response

Suddenly the box came on - spinning lights, but no picture at all.

Spun for 20 minutes or so - no picture

Unplugged the power cord, waited a bit and tried again - got as far as the D* logo screen, then the picture signal cut out.

Repeated two more times - same deal

I use HDMI - DVI, so I unplugged, took out the HDMI and slapped components on - and then powered back up.

This time booted up no problem, all the way through 

Reconnected the HDMI and took off the components and it's still fine

HTH someone having a similar issue

E


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl,

I'm still having issues with HDMI and the HR20 in combination with my Sony KD-34XBR960.

1080i will dropped out after awhile. No problem with component.

However, I personally think that the problem is actually with the Sony. It's also drops 1080i with my DVD player, Oppo Digital HD-981DV.  

Fabian


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been using HDMI since day one and have yet to have a problem with my Sony KDS-50A2000 SXRD set as long as I plug it directly from the receiver or DVD player to the TV.

However, for a brief period I used a monoprice HDMI switcher to share an HDMI port between my Oppo and Panny DVD players. There would be "handshake" issues that would require powering down and back up the players and TV to resolve. The problems presented themselves in the form of dark, red or overly contrasted grainy picture. I eventually decided it wasn't worth the headache and got rid of the switch keeping the Panny DVD recorder and sold the Oppo. 

Not a single problem since. One monoprice HDMI cable from the HR20 and one from the Panny directly into the TV with no issues.

IMO HDMI and HDCP are too fragile at this point and putting obstacles in the way of HDCP will eventually cause inconveniences for most people. Powering up and down a DVD player is one thing, but I'd hate to have to reboot my HR20 everytime my switch failed to make nice with my TV and HDCP.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

over all functionality is pretty good, just picture quality isnt the best yet compared to ota, still getting some pixelation


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

My HDMI went out this morning, tried it on two plasmas and won't work on either. Have used it from day one. Tried to switch my 20 with the 10 and it worked for about an hour and quit. More details after I get everything back where it was 

UNACCEPTABLE. enough is enough. We won't even start on the OTA,

Put Hr20 back in B/R and HDMI still didn't work, did at least 2 RBR and not change, so did a forced download and HDMI is now working. 

All I did was try and change locations of the HR20 and wound up with this kind of problem, sorry I am big supporter but this is really getting to be B.S. If this was a month old product it would be one thing but come on.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue
> 
> >> Will try re-forcing 0145 tonight. And will also try switching HR20s as the other one is working great via HDMI-HDMI.


Update - I reforced 0145 last night. No change in HDMI, still blue and green overlayed. It also reset the same values again - TV reset to 4:3, turned back on Native, back to 2-button Guide and animations were back on. I did not have to reinitiate the Miscellaneous Options menu this time, however - it came up with Menu-Info (it didn't yesterday and I had to reinitiate it with the search again).

My other HR20 continues to work pristinely. No issues, great picture. I turned CID notifications back on and they seem to be working perfectly as well. I will swap HR20s tomorrow to see what happens.[/quote]

Switched units today. The working unit worked fine, both HDMI and Component, on the RCA. The unit in question had the same problems on the Olevia. Still blue and green overlay. Almost monochrome-sepia look to it. SVideo connection works fine.

Called D&*. Requested a 100 replacement, but no guarantee. Figured it'd be nice to have one of each box for future testing...we'll see.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

R8ders2K said:


> Earl,
> 
> I'm still having issues with HDMI and the HR20 in combination with my Sony KD-34XBR960.
> 
> ...


That TV is a CRT if I remember correctly? Those are the kind of things that happened to me with my 40" and 36" CRTs hooked straight up to HDMI and DVI. Have both on component for months. Never shut mine off either. Never had that freezeup problem. Fortunatelly, I found out about the HDMI problems with Sony CRTs early on. My Panasonic plasma works fine with HDMI straght to HDMI.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jorossian said:


> I've been using HDMI since day one and have yet to have a problem with my Sony KDS-50A2000 SXRD set as long as I plug it directly from the receiver or DVD player to the TV.
> 
> However, for a brief period I used a monoprice HDMI switcher to share an HDMI port between my Oppo and Panny DVD players. There would be "handshake" issues that would require powering down and back up the players and TV to resolve. The problems presented themselves in the form of dark, red or overly contrasted grainy picture. I eventually decided it wasn't worth the headache and got rid of the switch keeping the Panny DVD recorder and sold the Oppo.
> 
> ...


Sold my Oppo too. Disappointing. My Sony's are so much better. Cheaper, too.

Rich


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

forced downloading again cured my HDMI, at least back on this tv but now I have a good one, recording NASCAR race and tired to go to another channel but got the live tv conflict, stop one of the recordings, trouble is I am only recording one and it only shows one but still won't let me go to the second tuner. 

And things were going so good until I tried to move this SOB.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't been able to get DD sound thu HDMI for several versions now.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

R8ders2K said:


> Earl,
> 
> I'm still having issues with HDMI and the HR20 in combination with my Sony KD-34XBR960.
> 
> ...


Fabian, I have the exact same television: Sony KD24XBR960. I'm attached to an HR20-700 using the most expensive Monster HDMI cable that I could find and purchase and I have not encountered a single HDMI issue with this setup. (I'm sorry that you're havings problems as I couldn't love this television set more than I do). I'm just wondering if maybe a different HDMI cable might solve your problems. Also, my Sony is two years old as of this month and I bought it from Crutchfield Electronics. (Is it also possible that I got lucky and have some newer versions of firmware or components within my television that allow it to work better than yours is working? I suppose... maybe you should contact Sony as well to see if there is something they can swap out of your television to make the problem go away).

Anyway, I only wanted to post to let you know that the HR20 can work with your television. It works 100% flawlessly for me... (I've probably just cursed myself.  )


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

I do not know if this is an HDMI issue, but since I'm using HDMI, I thought I'd post it here.

** The problem you are having* 
I've noticed audio sync problems with Law & Order SVU (NBC, Channel 11 in SF Bay Area). Since I only watch this after it's been recorded, I don't know if it's the feed, recording or limited to HD feed.

** When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)* 
I'm running 0x145, but I saw it in a previous version - can't remember which...

** What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)*
Switched to live TV then back to recorded show - it "seemed" to get better, but not 100% in sync.

* * HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list);*
HR20 -> HDMI -> Denon AVR-4806 -> HDMI -> DVI -> Fujitsu Plasma

* * Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)*
Fujitsu: P55XHA30WS

* * If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)*
Denon AVR-4806 A/V Receiver

* * Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue*
Using TV as monitor only - audio through Denon and connected speakers

lj


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

BillyT2002 said:


> Fabian, I have the exact same television: Sony KD24XBR960. I'm attached to an HR20-700 using the most expensive Monster HDMI cable that I could find and purchase and I have not encountered a single HDMI issue with this setup. (I'm sorry that you're havings problems as I couldn't love this television set more than I do). I'm just wondering if maybe a different HDMI cable might solve your problems. Also, my Sony is two years old as of this month and I bought it from Crutchfield Electronics. (Is it also possible that I got lucky and have some newer versions of firmware or components within my television that allow it to work better than yours is working? I suppose... maybe you should contact Sony as well to see if there is something they can swap out of your television to make the problem go away).
> 
> Anyway, I only wanted to post to let you know that the HR20 can work with your television. It works 100% flawlessly for me... (I've probably just cursed myself.  )


I'm not having any handshaking issues with the HR20 and my Sony KD-34XBR960 but I just posted in the issues thread that the flag with this release is always set for 4:3. Today, the TV started displaying 16:9 content pillar boxed and 4:3 content with double pillar boxes. A reset restored it (but not the flag).

Is this a Sony-HR20 issue?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikeny said:


> I'm not having any handshaking issues with the HR20 and my Sony KD-34XBR960 but I just posted in the issues thread that the flag with this release is always set for 4:3. Today, the TV started displaying 16:9 content pillar boxed and 4:3 content with double pillar boxes. A reset restored it (but not the flag).
> 
> Is this a Sony-HR20 issue?


One Yankees fan to another, no sarcasm intended. Your Sony "Wega" is actually a Sony "Vega". When they first introduced the Vega line, the V was shadowed by another V. Sony is probably getting to the point of giving up and just calling them Wegas, but the last time I called for tech support a couple of months ago I had to wait about 15 minutes listening to music and Sony commercials. They were still pronoucing it Vega then. I asked the tech if they were thinking of changing the name in their literature and TV ads and he said he had heard that they were.

Honda went thru the same thing with the Acura. It was supposed to be pronounced a-coo-ra, but the only people who tried to pronounce it that way were the salesmen and as you know that pronounciation lasted very briefly.

English is a wonderful language, isn't it? Texans do "bidness", some people have "chimlees" on their houses and some people still do their own "earl" changes on their cars. And I can truthfully say that I have never heard someone born and bred in New Jersey call it "Joisey". I still hear people saying "irregardless" too.

Picky, picky,picky, I am today,
Rich


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Been getting the pink screen come up a lot after the last download. (0X145) When you turn on the tv the whole screen has a pink haze over it. It will go away once you turn off the tv and turn it back on but it still is annoying.

LG- 50PY2DR Plasma using HDMI

Sorry about the lack of info...

HR-20 HDMI to LG Plasma HDMI (No receiver)
Don't know about the tv's firmware.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

As with others, I have started getting a red/pink haze when turning on the tv again. If I power cycle the tv, it usually goes away. Sometimes it takes a couple of tries. This was a problem initially (0x12a) but I hadn't seen it in about a month. That is until 0x145.

HR20-700 - 0x145 
HDMI - Magnavox 42MF231D, 42" plasma
No switches, no converters....

Mike


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My Sony 34"CRT was bought in 2002. Never a problem with picture using HDMI. Has a beautiful picture compared with my Vizio LCD, also using HDMI.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

FWIW, my XBR960 ALWAYS said 4:3 over HDMI from my HR10-250. 0X145 is the first HR20 release that does this. Sort of cross-posting with the issues thread, but I have a feeling what changed this flag is also causing the superpillars...


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

My Samsung LN-S4041D makes a popping noise when the resolution changes when using HDMI, but not when using component.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have not done this for a while... and I have not seen a MASSIVE amount of HDMI issues reported (like there was in the past).
> 
> Super pillar box, just started with the 145 release
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

rich584 said:


> One Yankees fan to another, no sarcasm intended. Your Sony "Wega" is actually a Sony "Vega". When they first introduced the Vega line, the V was shadowed by another V. Sony is probably getting to the point of giving up and just calling them Wegas, but the last time I called for tech support a couple of months ago I had to wait about 15 minutes listening to music and Sony commercials. They were still pronoucing it Vega then. I asked the tech if they were thinking of changing the name in their literature and TV ads and he said he had heard that they were.
> 
> Honda went thru the same thing with the Acura. It was supposed to be pronounced a-coo-ra, but the only people who tried to pronounce it that way were the salesmen and as you know that pronounciation lasted very briefly.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff. Nice win yesterday..161 more to go and a champioinship. Sony has it as "Wega" on their website. Here's a link to the newer KD-34XBR970. http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/-/-/-/SY_DisplayProductInformation-Start?CategoryName=tv_34to36TVs&ProductSKU=KD34XBR970&CP=sony_search_seo&HQS=wega


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Interesting stuff. Nice win yesterday..161 more to go and a champioinship. Sony has it as "Wega" on their website. Here's a link to the newer KD-34XBR970. http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/-/-/-/SY_DisplayProductInformation-Start?CategoryName=tv_34to36TVs&ProductSKU=KD34XBR970&CP=sony_search_seo&HQS=wega


I saw it on their website. Guess they "priortized" and were "proactive" (both words not in the dictionaries 15 short years ago) and gave in. Give em a call and see what they say.

I thought Pavano pitched a good 5 innings. Phelps did not help his cause, I think Giambi would have been better at first, never mind Doug M. (not even going to try spelling his name). But Joe must manage from time to time. Pretty sure Doug or Giambi would have caught DJ's throw and that throw into centerfield was terrible. I like Joe, but sometimes...

Managed many teams in my life, kids and men, and always tried to put the best team on the field. Doug should have been at first. Joe does do some strange things sometimes and you have to wonder what Donny was doing while Joe was filling out the lineup card. At least they won. Can't even read the sports section in the Daily News when they lose. Still pissed at Showalter for blowing the '95 playoffs by letting Cone try to finish that game when he was clearly struggling.

Play Ball!

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I would seem that of the 160 people with HDMI, ≈89% have no problems. So I ask, is ≈11% a large number (me being one of those with problems)? Someone who knows more about stats than I do???????? 

1. If you had problems with x145, did you have problems before? If so, which versions.

2. What kind of tv do you have (I'll try to keep track)?

My anwsers
1. Yes...pink screen, with x12a and then not until x145.
2. Maganavox - 42MF231D/37

Mike


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

I just had my second HR20 installed this morning, and have it connected to a Samsung LNR328W LCD TV. Works fine with component cables, but not at all via HDMI - I get a message on the TV: "Not Supported Mode". I checked the software version on my HR20, and it's currently 12a. Should I expect this to work after the HR20 gets a software update, or is something more serious going on here? This worked perfectly well with the HR10-250 I used on this TV previously.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sequoiadean said:


> I just had my second HR20 installed this morning, and have it connected to a Samsung LNR328W LCD TV. Works fine with component cables, but not at all via HDMI - I get a message on the TV: "Not Supported Mode". I checked the software version on my HR20, and it's currently 12a. Should I expect this to work after the HR20 gets a software update, or is something more serious going on here? This worked perfectly well with the HR10-250 I used on this TV previously.


Some Samsung's do have problems with the HR20 and HDMI cable. If you do a search you can find some information.


----------



## Kelwinm (Apr 3, 2007)

[*]The problem you are having
HDMI doesn't work, gets Mode Not Supported.

[*]When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
x145, everything has been fine up til now. when first checking x145 noticed the screen was pink, tried reseating the hdmi cable and saw a flash of good color but now just get not supported mode.

[*]What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
redownloaded x145, tried component cables and they are working great. Just HDMI is bad, tried other HDMI port in TV.

[*]HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list); 
HDMI-HDMI

[*]Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)
Samsung 50" DLP

[*]If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... 
make/model and firmware version (if possible)
No switcher, direct connect to TV

[*]Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue
Everything has been fine until this latest patch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kelwinm said:


> [*]The problem you are having
> HDMI doesn't work, gets Mode Not Supported.
> 
> [*]When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
> ...


What model of Samsung 50" DLP?


----------



## Kelwinm (Apr 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What model of Samsung 50" DLP?


HL-S5086W I believe. I am not at home and will make sure but it is last years model.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I continue to have odd problems with HDMI, but I have discovered what I think to be the root of the problem.  This may not be something that DirecTV can account for, though.

I have two HR20s. Both are set to Native=On. Once is connected to a Component input on my Television, the other is connected to the HDMI input on my television. I frequently switch inputs on the TV to switch between the two HR20s in my entertainment center.

Sometimes when I come back to the HDMI HR20, the video does not seem to negotiate a proper connection. The video/audio will show, but there will be intermittent periods in which the video will blank - I believe the audio continues, but the "black" time is quick so I'm not sure. It's like turning the lights off and then back on again. The "on" time where I can see the screen varies from 20-30 seconds to as little as 2 seconds (It's oscillating quite a lot in this state).

The tried-and-true method to fix this problem is to remove the HDMI cable from the back of the HR20 and then reinsert it. That method has NEVER failed to fix the problem. Turning the HR20 on/off sometimes fixes the problem. Switching to Native=Off and then back to Native=On sometimes fixes the problem. This phenomenon does always seem to occur only after I have switched to the Component HR20 for a while and then returned to the HDMI HR20 some time later. 

Perhaps the HDMI HR20 is negotiating a new frequency (Native=On) but the TV HDMI connection is not active and thus does not properly respond to the HR20 - yet the HR20 changes (or doesn't change) anyway. That's not clear to me, but the Sync is also not correct. The TV does it's squiggly line thing as if Native=On is working when I return to the HDMI input, it just doesn't always get the right answer.

I'd be happy to test this some more with particular scenarios. It is annoying, but manually correctable at this point in time. The hard part is fixing it for my Wife and Daughter.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I would seem that of the 160 people with HDMI, ≈89% have no problems. So I ask, is ≈11% a large number (me being one of those with problems)?
> 
> 1. If you had problems with x145, did you have problems before? If so, which versions.
> 
> ...


I have two HIDEF Sony CRTs that I had a terrible time with until a woman in Directv's Oregon help/call center told me to connect the Component wires and disconnect the HDMI. That was a little less than 4 months ago and I have never hooked the HDMI up to either TV since. I do believe that HDMI gives a slightly better picture than Component and feel cheated. That 40" had a list price of around $4000 with the base. I have a Panasonic plasma that has the HDMI hooked up and plays perfectly. I blew the hard drives on two HR20s because of the HDMI on the Sonys. The 40" has a DVI connector and I use a DVI to HDMI wire.

11% is an absolutely unacceptable figure. Imagine what would happen if 11% of the beer bottles broke while being filled. Downtime, low productivity, higher prices. Suppose you ran a nursing home and bought 100 TVs and 11 of them did not work. Oy, the headache.

On the positive side, my Sony Upscalers are hooked to the only HDMI and DVI receptacles and work great.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TimGoodwin said:


> Been getting the pink screen come up a lot after the last download. (0X145) When you turn on the tv the whole screen has a pink haze over it. It will go away once you turn off the tv and turn it back on but it still is annoying.
> 
> LG- 50PY2DR Plasma using HDMI
> 
> ...


Did you try the component wires?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> My Sony 34"CRT was bought in 2002. Never a problem with picture using HDMI. Has a beautiful picture compared with my Vizio LCD, also using HDMI.


That unit has a 16:9 aspect right? I almost bought one when I bought the 40". I just saw one on sale at BB for $1000. Hmm, I might just go buy that.

Rich


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

sequoiadean said:


> I just had my second HR20 installed this morning, and have it connected to a Samsung LNR328W LCD TV. Works fine with component cables, but not at all via HDMI - I get a message on the TV: "Not Supported Mode". I checked the software version on my HR20, and it's currently 12a. Should I expect this to work after the HR20 gets a software update, or is something more serious going on here? This worked perfectly well with the HR10-250 I used on this TV previously.


Well, my HR20 got upgraded to 0x145 in the past few hours. I tried HDMI again, cycled through resolutions with the Format button, and now HDMI works fine.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> 11% is an absolutely unacceptable figure. Imagine what would happen if 11% of the beer bottles broke while being filled. Downtime, low productivity, higher prices.


It is a large error rate (btw, love the beer analogy, if I lost 11 out of every 100 beers, well........).

However, the pink haze has only happened 4 times since the upgrade to x145. I understand that it shouldn't happen at all but I bet it has something to do with the tv's as well as the software. While 11% is high, so is 89%. I have a Magnavox. Has anyone with a Philips/Magnavox had this issue. The latest firmware upgrade for my tv was to fix HDMI issues(no exclusively but one of the issues). It also seems that Samsung's could be a problem.

What make/models of tv have *NOT *had any problems?

Which have had only the red/pink haze problem?

Mike


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

pixelation and sound problems seem worse since 145 downloaded only on network national feeds. I switched to component hook up and it stopped the problem but the PQ not nearly as good.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

HDMI issues are dramatically worse with this new release. I turned off native since it was a complete mess. Most c\channels did not format correctly with top/bottom or sides cut off. HDMI without native is cuasing green screens that alternate with black . The only fix is to unplug and replug the HDMI cable. Very annoying. The problems happen occur while watching content or live, NOT changing channels.

Samsung - HL-S7178W connected directly to HR-20 w/o audio.


----------



## bacher76 (Apr 5, 2007)

*DirectTV HD DVR Reciever*: HR20-700 HD DVR from DirecTV 
*TV Model*: Samsung HL-6188W (61 inch DLP)

*Problem I am having:* I just got the new HR20-700 HD DVR from DirecTV and hooked it up to my brand new Samsung 61" DLP (HL-S6188w). The HDMI feature does not work at all for this reciever with this TV. I get a "no/weak signal error". By using the same HDMI cable and hooking it up to my HDMI DVD Player, it works fine. This tells me there is an issues with the compatibility of the HDMI between the DLP and the DirecTV HD DVR *OR *that the HDMI output for the HD DVR is bad. I have had this issue since buying the DirecTV HD DVR. Also, I am hooking the HDMI directly to each component (I am currently not runnin it through my Receiver to eliminate it from the equation). My DirecTV software is also up-to-date as of 3/30/2007.

If I use composite, all works fine. But, I want HDMI.

DirecTV tells me (Level 2 service) that it is a driver issue that they are working on with Samsung and that there is no ETA of a software fix.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Bacher, welcome to the forum. Have you tried to go through a receiver? If the receiver allows for upcoversion, then it has to negotiate with the Sammy and may show a picture. If it is just pass through (video switching) then it probably won't work. I have the 71" version of the same set and HDMI has been a bit flaky but this release is the worst. Use the component for now, you're not missing much (if anything) by not using HDMI.


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

I use a HDMI to DVI converter and have never had an issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I still get the occasional "Super-Pinky", pink cast over the entire screen. This happens approximately once every week-10 days. It is more frequent with native on. 

Also if I turn the TV off but keep the receiver and HR20 on then I hear 1-2 audio drops within 5 seconds. The audio to the receiver is optical. I also hear the audio drops if I use RCA audio through my DVD recorder to the receiver. In other words, HDMI negotiation is preventing audio from going through non-HDMI sources. After the initial audio drops there are no further issues. 

In a perfect world, non-HDMI audio sources would not be affected by HDMI negotiation.


----------



## JHL (Jan 15, 2007)

I turned on the HR-20 yesterday afternoon and there was no picture. I tried various things but never got the HDMI output to work. 

1) I reset the box immediately but that had no effect. 
2) I swapped cables and the other HDMI port on my projector is fine. 
3) The component cable output from the HR20 is fine. 
4) I did a "quick" power cycle of the HR20 (pulled the cable) and that had no effect. This all seems to indicate that the HDMI output on the DVR has failed. 

Is it really possible that 145 is the culprit? I have been using that release for almost 1 week without any problems.

I just got off the phone with tech support and they were no help at all. They told me that this was possibly a semiconductor
incompatibility with my HDMI cable, although the cable has been fine for 3 months and still works great with my HD-DVD player.
A software fix was mentioned as being possible but the support person said it might take 2-3 months. In the meantime she thought it was just fine for me to use the component connection, even though I need that cable for another device. I really dont want to buy a component video switcher just to fix a hardware problem in the HR20.

At this point I am assuming that my HDMI port is dead and I need to pester D* so some more to swap it. Of course that will mean losing all my recordings. 

John


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I am still unable to use HDMI to view my HR20 on a Vizio L32 LCD 32" TV.

I gave up a long time ago and connected component cables, but I try again after just about every update both by just connecting and also rebooting everything.


----------



## ckirby62 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have an HR20 paired with a Philips 42" Plasma. Works great HDMI to HDMI. Tried to add an upconverting DVD player and Terk 3-1 HDMI Smart Switch. DVD player works great HR20 crashes with the switch in line and requires being unplugged to restart.

Anyone know of an HDMI switch that works with an HR20 that has at least 3 - 1 and is under $100?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> I am still unable to use HDMI to view my HR20 on a Vizio L32 LCD 32" TV.
> 
> I gave up a long time ago and connected component cables, but I try again after just about every update both by just connecting and also rebooting everything.


I had the same problem with my new 32" Vizio also. Found out you have to hit the HDMI button on Vizio remote to get it to work properly. Hope this helps.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Since the 145 update, when I change channels, the screen switchs to the channel, then goes blank for a second, comes on again for a second, goes blank again and then picture comes on ok. Didn't have this before this update. No problems with HDMI on my sony or vizio.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Since the 145 update, when I change channels, the screen switchs to the channel, then goes blank for a second, comes on again for a second, goes blank again and then picture comes on ok. Didn't have this before this update. No problems with HDMI on my sony or vizio.


It seems that 145 turned on native as a default. Turning it off should get rid of your symptoms.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

jgrade said:


> It seems that 145 turned on native as a default. Turning it off should get rid of your symptoms.


Will try that when I get home later. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> It is a large error rate (btw, love the beer analogy, if I lost 11 out of every 100 beers, well........).
> 
> However, the pink haze has only happened 4 times since the upgrade to x145. I understand that it shouldn't happen at all but I bet it has something to do with the tv's as well as the software. While 11% is high, so is 89%. I have a Magnavox. Has anyone with a Philips/Magnavox had this issue. The latest firmware upgrade for my tv was to fix HDMI issues(no exclusively but one of the issues). It also seems that Samsung's could be a problem.
> 
> ...


Have had no problems with the 50" Panasonic Plasma I bought March 10th. Cost $1888 at Costco. I don't have the mod # handy. The Panasonic has performed perfectly in both HIDEF and SD (gives a really good picture in SD, I was surprised). Both HDMI receptacles are hooked up to HR20s and I have had no problems. My two Sony HIDEF tubes are another story. I would not even consider using the HDMI on either of them again.

Rich


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

Posted in 14b issues, but will put it here also, 
HDMI issue the same as with 145(doesn't work) with Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK with a Panasonic TY-FB7HM HDMI module added. 

HDMI works with Panasonic TH-PHX60U


----------



## Mugatu (Feb 13, 2007)

The problem: The display sometimes gets the colors out of sync. I mean that the colors are shifted left and right from each other giving blue or other colors on the left and right. Kind of like shadows but really it is just plain ugly.
When it started: I believe it has been there from day 1 (120) until today (145)
What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did): If I leave the HR20 in 1080i pillar box mode, I believe the problem does not come back. If I put it in 1080i Stretch mode then the problem happens sometimes. I am not sure if it happens when I change channels or when I bring up the guide or list, or exactly when it happens. It is pretty common though. If I sat and tested for 2 or 3 hours I could probably reproduce it and know what modes and what actions cause it.
HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list): HDMI->HDMI, No converter
Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV) Sharp AUOS LC-45D40U
If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible): NOPE
Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue: My above comment about stretch vs pillar box mode I think is the key to the problem. I don't know if it is a TV problem or an HR20 problem or just a combination.


----------



## skunkiechris (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a new HR20-700 user, just installed on Monday.

I have a Maxent MX50X3 Plasma, and a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher.

HDMI works fine when connected directly to the TV. Going through the Monoprice switch results in a "No Signal" message from the TV. I've tried various cables, plugging unplugging, restarting the switch, rebooting the HR20 with/without the switch connected, etc. Nothing!

Amusingly, the installer actually ordered me a new unit from DTV when they couldn't get this one to work. They were trying both component and HDMI, apparently not realizing the the component outputs don't work when the HDMI is connected. They thought the unit was just dead as it would boot up then go black. It wasn't until after they left when I was experimenting more that I realized it was an issue with the switch...


----------



## i49mobile (Feb 1, 2007)

Earl- I live in zip 71111 Shreveport/Bossier, LA. I have a hr20-700 with a LG50PCD3. Having 771 issues with KTBS channels 3-1,3-2,3-3 OTA signal meter shows tuner 1 in the mid 80s and tuner 2 in the highs 70s. KSHV channel 45-1 shows 90s on signal meters, however no picture. I have rebooted the unit two times and unplugged box once, but this did not fix.

Do I have a bad box? what should I do?

thanks, S


----------



## Darkside Devotee (Sep 8, 2006)

The problem you are having
Sony KDS-40V2500 - Super Pillarbox
Hitachi 60VS810 - Audio dropouts
When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
Sony - Had to play with settings upon first hooking it up at christmas and again after 145 released.
Hitachi - intermitten audio dropouts that became intolerable with 145 resulting in switch to component. Audio is Toslink to Sony receiver, HDMI to TV.
What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
Sony - had to play with settings again, not sure what I changed
Hitachi - Switched to component video
HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list); 
Sony - HDMI ->HDMI
Hitachi - HDMI ->HDMI
Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)
Sony KDS-40V2500 no idea on firmware
Hitachi 60VS810 don't know firmware on it either
If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)
No switches on either
Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue


----------



## andykeck (Mar 28, 2007)

rich584 said:


> One Yankees fan to another, no sarcasm intended. Your Sony "Wega" is actually a Sony "Vega". When they first introduced the Vega line, the V was shadowed by another V. Sony is probably getting to the point of giving up and just calling them Wegas, but the last time I called for tech support a couple of months ago I had to wait about 15 minutes listening to music and Sony commercials. They were still pronoucing it Vega then.
> Picky, picky,picky, I am today,
> Rich


Let me in on some of this pickiness. They may pronounce it "Vega", but afaik they've always spelled it in text (straight text, not logotype) as "Wega". I know the manual for my 36" CRT spelled it like than four+ years ago. And that's how they spell it on the website too.


----------



## Bobby42 (Apr 18, 2007)

* The problem you are having
No picture on HDMI
* When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)
Just had the DVR installed.
* What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)
I don't have much I can try, DVR is my only HDMI source. Component works fine.
* HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list);
HDMI->HDMI
* Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)
Samsung 4661f no clue on firmware
* If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)
No switches
* Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue
Beyond HDMI not working, my sound is out of sync with the audio in local HD channels, enough to be annoying when you see lips moving.


----------



## rkelley712 (Apr 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have not done this for a while... and I have not seen a MASSIVE amount of HDMI issues reported (like there was in the past).
> 
> But I want to put this out there (and hopefully for the last time), a dedicated "asking for input" on your HDMI connections.
> 
> ...


when i hook up hr20 to samsung 36" lcd tv with hdmi to hdmi cable....tv says no signal detected......when i hook up component to component....have signal.....installed last week....tv is less than 1 year old and worked with tivo version of directv (hdmi to hdmi).....also watching a recorded program a loud clicking noise for about 2 minutes came and went....this has been intermittent.....the clicking also started to appear on the second box that is attached to a 50" Samsung DLP (dvi to hdmi) but has been ok other than that.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

*The problem you are having:*
Occasionally when switching from other inputs on the TV to the HR20, the audio will be nothing but static. Picture appears fine.

*When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)*
Been there since the beginning.

*What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)*
Switching back to another input and back several times will solve the problem. Also, turning off the HR20 and turning it back on sometimes will solve the problem, but not every time.
*
HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list);*
HDMI -> HDMI.

*Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)*
Sharp Aquos LC32D40U.. no firmware listed.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I voted in this poll that I was not having problems, but since then my HDMI connection has acquired audio stuttering. This doesn't exist on the component or RCA outputs. Haven't checked S-video


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

rkelley712 said:


> when i hook up hr20 to samsung 36" lcd tv with hdmi to hdmi cable....tv says no signal detected......when i hook up component to component....have signal.....installed last week....tv is less than 1 year old and worked with tivo version of directv (hdmi to hdmi).....also watching a recorded program a loud clicking noise for about 2 minutes came and went....this has been intermittent.....the clicking also started to appear on the second box that is attached to a 50" Samsung DLP (dvi to hdmi) but has been ok other than that.


Don't know if this would help, but I had similiar problem. I'm hooked up HDMI to 2HR20s, but my new LCD had screen come up saying no signal. Drove me nuts. I finally checked remote that came with it and it has an HDMI button on it. I pressed it and picture came on. Don't know what happened, but everything works fine and I put remote where no-one could touch it.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have not done this for a while... and I have not seen a MASSIVE amount of HDMI issues reported (like there was in the past).
> 
> But I want to put this out there (and hopefully for the last time), a dedicated "asking for input" on your HDMI connections.
> 
> ...


Screen shifted to the left, and a little up.

Always been there (October 7, 2006)

I have switched to component, and the problem goes away. But I prefer the HDMI picture, so it is worth the shift.

HDMI - DVI

Mitsubishi TV (see signature)


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

I can still here Audio, but TV loses video signal frequently. At first it only occurred on SHO, but know it is happening on HBO as well. I have had my set up on HDMI for a very long time, and I have had this issues since x145 latest download.

My System is as follows:

Sony 60 SXRD LCD Projection
Yamaha RX-V2700
HR20-70 

As I write this e-mail this is continuing to get worse. I am going to reconnect this via component directly to the TV. This is driving me crazy. . .


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

1) Reboot - No Change, Video Loss continues
2) Component to Receiver - No Change, Video Loss Continues
3) Component to TV, bypass Receiver - No Change, Video Loss Continues

I am at a loss here on what to do next. I only see these issues on DTV. I have not experienced this on any Blu-ray movies, while using my MacMini, nor when watching Comcast HD.

Considering all of the above, I think it is safe to say that it is an HR20 issue, which I find annoying. Especially since this box has been flawless to date.

Any thoughts on what I should try, or am I just better off calling DTV and switching the box out?

Thanks!


----------



## garskjt15 (Jan 22, 2007)

After about 4 months of now problems with HDMI it is no longer working.
I was watching TV on Sunday and then just a black screen comes up.
After many RBRs and even unplugging the system would not diplay anything
with the HDMI connection.
As soon as I switched to component everthing is fine.
Why all of a sudden would the HR20's HDMI connection stop working?
Hopefully there will be another software release soon to correct this problem.


----------

